# Yalie, Triscuit or stress-skin. Trying to find information on platforming.



## SweetBennyFenton (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all.

I am currently building some stress-skin platforms for my theatre and I was wondering about different construction techniques people might use.

The technique we use is based mainly on what materials are avalable and don't cost a fortune. We rip 2x6 into 1 1/2"X 1 1/2" true for the frame. We then skin both sides with 1/2" CDX 4-layer ply.

I'm wondering if anyone else has modified the orriginal Yale design for thier own needs and what matterials they used.

I'm collecting this information for reference and latter use.

Thanks.


----------



## Footer (Feb 16, 2007)

I have never seen them done with 1/2" ply or anything less then a 1x3. Its really the plywood that gives the triscuit its strength, and the inside beams are there simply to push the axis's apart.


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (Feb 16, 2007)

So, you use 1x3? So the ply is only 3/4" apart from eachother. Interesting.

What kind of ply do you use?


----------



## Footer (Feb 16, 2007)

Usually A-C 3/4 ply. The A sides face out.


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (Feb 16, 2007)

AC Ply! Wow... someone is living in tha lap of luxury.  

I can see how two layers of 3/4 would be plenty strong even when only 3/4 inch appart. I'll take note of that.


----------

